# MTB Verleih in Waldeck gesucht



## cruysen (19. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich selber bin gerade voll im MTB-Fieber, auch wenn ich bisher nur mit Leih-Bikes im Flachland unterwegs war. Nächste Woche sind meine Frau und ich dann in Waldeck am Edersee zum Urlaub machen und da würde ich gerne mal das Biken in etwas bergigerer Landschaft antesten. 
Wenn man nach MTB in der Gegend sucht, dann landet man immer wieder in Willingen, was ja sicherlich auch eine super Adresse ist. 
Das Problem ist, dass wir bei so etwas unsere Hunde im Appartment lassen müssen. Deswegen wäre ich da ungern den kompletten Tag unterwegs.
Aber vielleicht gibt es auch in Waldeck direkt einen Verleih, der Mountainbikes im Angebot hat? Die eine oder andere Route findet sich dann sicherlich auch im Netz bei Bikemap, GPSies oder ähnlichem. 
Wobei ich da auch dankbar wäre, wenn ihr hier noch einen Tip habt. Sollte halt nicht zu lang und für Anfänger geeignet sein.
Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße!


----------

